# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  Webex Meetings, video conferencing, Cisco Webex, Milpitas, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cisco Webex

webex.com/video-conferencing

Playlist "Webex Meetings"

Webex Assistant, digital AI-powered in-meeting assistant for the enterprise

----------


## Airicist

Meet the all-new Cisco Webex Meetings

Dec 17, 2019




> Welcome to the all-new Webex Meetings, with a video-first experience, faster join times, anytime-anywhere access, and more! 
> Not to mention cognitive collaboration features that will take your video conference to the next level.
> 
> Video conferencing is as simple and seamless as meeting in person. With the Webex mobile app, you can meet absolutely anywhere. Hosting is easy and joining is easier—simply click on your link to join. You can even learn about the people you’re meeting for the first time, with instant access to participants’ background and company.
> 
> See why Webex is the leader in video conferencing. 
> 
> A better meetings experience starts here.

----------

